

When tactics drown out strategy - cwan
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/08/when-tactics-drown-out-strategy.html

======
idlewords
It seems like every article on this guy's blog immediately winds up on HN.
This holds true for several other bloggers, too, some of them fairly prolific.
This use of HN as a kind of notification service seems to be in tension with
another goal of the site, which is to surface interesting links from less
well-known corners of the internet.

